# Pramod Mahajan Passes Away



## gary4gar (May 4, 2006)

Mumbai, India -- In a tragic turn of events, BJP general secretary Pramod Mahajan breathed his last at 4:10 pm on Wednesday, at Mumbai’s Hinduja hospital. He was admitted there after his younger brother, Pravin brutally injured him by pumping three bullets into his body at point blank range on April 22. Such grave were the wounds that Mahajan needed to undergo three [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]surgeries[/FONT][/FONT] in 11 days and was kept on ventilatory, [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]dialysis[/FONT][/FONT] and ionotropic support for the last few days. His health got worse owing to acute [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]respiratory [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]disorder[/FONT][/FONT] and multiple organ failure.

          *www.24x7updates.com/newsimages/Pramod_Mahajan_Passes_Away.jpg 		          Mahajan’s body has been placed at the BJP headquarters in Mumbai for the people to pay obeisance.

Indian premier Dr. Manmohan Singh and Congress supremo Sonia Gandhi have deeply condoled the demise of the BJP general secretary.

Mahajan’s younger brother Pravin, reportedly, had some issues with the state of neglect he was in owing to his elder brother’s status as a BJP bigshot, as a consequence of which he started brewing grudges against Mahajan citing the lack of attention he was getting from him. But the exact motive of this cold blooded murder is still unclear as the defense lawyer for Pravin is stressing on the fact that he is mentally unfit and at the same time Mahajan’s family members are stating that he had no serious issues with his younger brother.

Mahajan took [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]birth[/FONT][/FONT] on October 30 in Andhra Pradesh’s Mahbubnagar. He is survived by his wife and wo children, a son and a daughter


In Pramod Mahajan, the nation has lost a simple, suave, charismatic and an able leader who had the potential of leading India to the higher realms of progress with his futuristic vision.



*source:**www.24x7updates.com/FullStory-News-Pramod_Mahajan_Passes_Away-ID-201120.html


----------



## nix (May 4, 2006)

very sad....this should'nt have happened. One of the greatest leaders this country ever had. He was a young and dynamic leader, something India needed badly. may his soul rest in peace.


----------



## soham (May 4, 2006)

Come on, he wasn't that young. He was probably 57 yrs old. Do you think the murder was due to a famly matter or was it a planned attempt by another political party?


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 5, 2006)

it wasnt a planned murder afaik. maybe coz his brother is said to be not mentally fit...wait until the cops figure out a reason.


----------



## MysticHalo (May 5, 2006)

No yaar, it was well planned by his brother,( and i s'pose there is a third party involved). The brother doesnt show any signs of guilt as well...
Sad for Pramod Mahajan that he had to die this way, but i am not sad at the death of 'yeat another' politician. I dont care much if all of them die like this...or whatever...unless they dont do good for the country..they dont deserver to live the life of luxury the lead


----------



## Vaidyanathan Pushpagiri (May 6, 2006)

Rivalry in sibilings is but natural.  But that it should be so brutal, and devastating, is something only time can tell. I strongly believe, that there exists an external vested interest, which manipulated the events so well, and choreographed it to such nicety, the younger brother's  life is at stake now. 

The truth would be ascertained, may be, some day, but the fact remains, another episode has come to a brutal end, with the perpetrator playing his invisible hand adroitly.


Vaidyanathn Pushpagiri 
____________________
Knowledge is Power.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 6, 2006)

May his soul R.I.P, One of the brilliant leaders India ever had, amazing spokesperson. Will be greatly missed.


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2006)

should promod's brother hanged or given life imprisonment


----------



## aryayush (May 6, 2006)

Life Imprisonment
Because that is a more cruel punishment.


----------



## q3_abhi (May 6, 2006)

That was pre decided.

Coz Mahajan was on his way to be the president of India.

I think this was third party's plan.


----------



## ilugd (May 6, 2006)

sickening and a pity he died by his brother's hands.

Thank god i don't have a brother. But I am walking carefully around my sister nowadays.


----------



## ilugd (May 6, 2006)

hey why are these emoticons unclear?


----------



## Darthvader (May 6, 2006)

Naa
End it fast 
So hang to death


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2006)

ilugd said:
			
		

> sickening and a pity he died by his brother's hands.
> 
> Thank god i don't have a brother. But I am walking carefully around my sister nowadays.



hey don't take it that seriouly
In Todays world we can't trust anyone.but soon we will forget all this because  life moves on...


----------



## MysticHalo (May 7, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> hey don't take it that seriouly
> In Todays world we can't trust anyone.but soon we will forget all this because  life moves on...


I agree, trust nothing but ur own brains....not even ur shadow


----------



## #/bin/sh (May 9, 2006)

As a minister in charge of telecommunications between 2001 and 2003, he played a major role in India's cellular revolution...

God bless Pramod Mahajans family


----------

